# Haarrisse im Brunnenbecken



## sebt (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe im Garten einen Brunnen stehen, der leider 2 feine Haarrisse im Becken hat. Der Brunnen ist aus Beton. Es verliert zwar dadurch nicht viel Wasser, aber es bilden sich hässliche, grüne Stellen entlang der Risse an der Außenseite des Beckens. Das sieht natürlich auf dem hellen Material so gut nicht aus. Ich habe mal ein Bild vom Brunnen verlinkt (es ist der gleiche Brunnen, den ich habe) und die zwei Risse auf dem Bild rot markiert: http://img92.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brunnenaw9.jpg

Ich habe auch die Befürchtung, dass evtl. eine ganze Ecke aus dem Becken brechen könnte. Denn wenn man im Bereich zwischen den Haarrissen klopft, hört man ein anderes Geräusch als im Bereich daneben. Was meint Ihr - ist in dem Brunnen eine Art Metallkonstruktion zur Stabilisation?

Wie könnte ich die Risse abdichten? Was haltet ihr von dieser Farbe (so blau/türkis), mit der oft große Brunnenbecken angestrichen werden? Wenn ich das Becken damit auspinseln würde, müssten die Risse doch durch die Farbe verschlossen werden? Allerdings gefällt mir die Farbe nicht so wirklich...

Habt Ihr andere Ideen?  

Gruß


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Haarrisse im Brunnenbecken*

Hallo Sebastian,

diese Poolfarbe gibt es vielleicht auch in grau? Ich habe im letzten Jahr heftigst mit Flüssigfolie (Impermax) gewerkelt. Die gibt es auf jeden Fall in hellgrau und dichtet wunderbarst.


----------



## sebt (1. März 2009)

*AW: Haarrisse im Brunnenbecken*

Hallo Christine,

das hört sich interessant an. Wo hast Du diese Flüssigfolie gekauft? Und bist Du bisher mit der Haltbarkeit zufrieden, gerade jetzt nach dem Winter?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Haarrisse im Brunnenbecken*

Hallo Sebastian,

am besten kann ich das an meiner Badewanne sehen, die die ganze Zeit mit Wasser gefüllt war. Es sind an der Flüssigfolienschicht keine Schäden, Blasen oder Abplatzer zu erkennen. Sieht aus wie neu.

Gekauft hab ich die hier.

Ich würde mich aber vorher mal schlau machen, es gibt da einiges zu beachten bezüglich der unterschiedlichen Untergründe. Auch hat sich beim Auftragen ein Verdünner als nützlich erwiesen. Den sollte man sich gleich mitbestellen, weil er im normalen Baumarkt nicht zu bekommen ist bzw. hier nicht zu bekommen war. Guckst Du mal hier


----------



## sebt (1. März 2009)

*AW: Haarrisse im Brunnenbecken*

Hallo Christine,

super, ich denke, die werde ich auch dort bestellen. Ist ja auch vom Preis her moderat.

In der Beschreibung steht ja, dass die Folie in Betonbecken angewendet werden kann. Ich werde noch abwarten bis er wärmer wird und den Brunnen, der momentan eh trockengelegt ist, zusätzlich noch ein paar Wochen mit einer Folie vor Regenwasser abdecken, dass das Material schön austrocknen kann. Dann sollte die Flüssigfolie beim Auftragen bestimmt gut halten.

Da der Brunnen ja unbepflanzt ist, muss im Sommer öfter das Wasser gewechselt werden. Da habe ich bisher immer das Becken mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gereinigt. Wie lässt sich denn diese Flüssigfolie von Algenresten reinigen?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: Haarrisse im Brunnenbecken*

Äh, das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Auf meiner Folie wachsen keine Algen


----------

